# Listenwerte - wozu?



## Jersey (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei ein Formular zu erstellen. Unter anderem muss dort auch eine Liste rein. Wozu sind eigentlich die Listenwerte? Was bedeutet der Wert, den ich da eingebe?

Danke!


----------



## split (14. Dezember 2004)

Meinst du mit "Liste" ein Dropdownmenü?

Der Name des Elements ist dabei die Bezeichnung, welche im Menü angezeigt wird, der Wert ist der Wert, der beim Abschicken des Formulars übermittelt  wird.


----------



## Jersey (14. Dezember 2004)

Genau das meine ich. 

Spieelt es denn eine Rolle welchen Wert ich vergebe? Wenn ich A den Wert 1 gebe und B den Wert 5 - was passiert dann? Sorry, wenn ich so blöd frage, aber ich versteh des wirklich net.


----------



## split (14. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du Element "A" auswählst, wird der Wert 1 übermittelt, wenn du Element "B" auswählst, wird der Wert 5 übermittelt


----------



## Jersey (14. Dezember 2004)

Ahaaa ... Aber warum dann der Wert? Man kann doch gleich A oder B übermitteln.


----------



## Budman (14. Dezember 2004)

Du bist aber auch ganz schön hartnäckig 

Weil es manchmal durchaus Sinn macht, nicht den Wert dem Besucher anzuzeigen. Stell Dir vor, Du löst durch die Auswahl in der Liste eine Suche aus.

Ein Beispiel:
Der Kunde soll zwischen Schuhgrössen wählen. Dein Menü hat also Gr.36,Gr.37,usw. Als Wert musst Du aber an Deine Suche folgendes übergeben: _query=Gr.36+-kleider+schuhe_.

Sieht doch verständlicher aus, dem Besucher nicht den query-Text als Auswahl anzubieten,oder?

Gruss Bud


----------



## Jersey (22. Dezember 2004)

Entschuldigt bitte, aber ich habs immer noch nicht ganz kapiert ...   

Dein Schuhbeispiel war ja schonmal ganz toll ... nuuur... was meinst Du mit "eine Suche auslösen durch die Auswahl in der Liste"? Und wo kommen denn jetzt noch die Kleider her?   Sorry, vielleicht steh ich auch einfach nur aufm Schlauch ... aber ich möcht des jetz schon verstehen.


----------



## Jersey (25. Januar 2005)

Ich muss leider nochmal was zu diesem Thema wissen. 

Ich habe in meiner Auswahlliste ca. 60 Themen. Wenn ich dann mein Formular per Mail zurückgeschickt bekommen, steht dann z.B. dort: Art: 45

Dann muss ich also jedesmal irgendwo nachkramen, was 45 für ein Thema ist. Kann ich nicht einfach das gleiche bei den Werten nochmal reinpacken? Das ist dann doch viel einfacher. 

Sorry, wenn ich mich evtl. etwas dämlich anstelle ...


----------



## Budman (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Sorry, Deinen vorletzten Post hatte ich übersehen.

Und genau deshalb hat man unterschiedliche Begriffe für den Wert der angezeigt wird, und den Wert, der gesendet wird. 

Gib mal Deine Liste, bzw einen Ausschnitt davon (den Code), dann kann ich Dir genau sagen, wie Du das machen musst.

Gruss


----------



## Jersey (25. Januar 2005)

Hier ist der Code für die Liste:

<select name="art" size="5">
                        <option value="1" selected>Abo's</option>
                        <option value="2">Antiquit&auml;ten &amp; Kunst</option>
                        <option value="3">Audio &amp; HiFi</option>
                        <option value="4">Auto &amp; Motorrad</option>
                        <option value="5">Beauty und Gesundheit</option>
                        <option value="6">Beratung</option>
                        <option value="7">Blumen</option>
                        <option value="8">Briefmarken</option>
                        <option value="9">B&uuml;cher</option>
                        <option value="10">B&uuml;cher &amp; Comics</option>
                        <option value="11">B&uuml;ro &amp; Papeterie</option>
                        <option value="12">Camping</option>
                        <option value="13">Coiffeur</option>
                        <option value="14">Computer &amp; Netzwerk</option>
                        <option value="15">Dienstleistung</option>
                        <option value="16">Filme &amp; DVD</option>
                        <option value="17">Flug</option>
                        <option value="18">Foto &amp; Optik</option>
                        <option value="19">Getr&auml;nke</option>
                        <option value="20">Handwerk &amp; Garten</option>
                        <option value="21">Handy, Festnetz, Funk</option>
                        <option value="22">Haushalt &amp; Wohnen</option>
                        <option value="23">Hotel</option>
                        <option value="24">Kind &amp; Baby</option>
                        <option value="25">Kino</option>
                        <option value="26">Kleidung &amp; Accessoires</option>
                        <option value="27">Konzerte</option>
                        <option value="28">Kosmetik &amp; Pflege</option>
                        <option value="29">Kurse</option>
                        <option value="30">Lebensmittel</option>
                        <option value="31">Massage</option>
                        <option value="32">Medizinisch</option>
                        <option value="33">M&ouml;bel und Wohnen</option>
                        <option value="34">Modellbau &amp; Hobby</option>
                        <option value="35">M&uuml;nzen</option>
                        <option value="36">Musik</option>
                        <option value="37">Musikinstrumente</option>
                        <option value="38">PC-/Video-Games</option>
                        <option value="39">Pflanzen</option>
                        <option value="40">Reisen</option>
                        <option value="41">Restaurant</option>
                        <option value="42">Sammeln &amp; Seltenes</option>
                        <option value="43">Schuhe</option>
                        <option value="44">Schulungen</option>
                        <option value="45">Software</option>
                        <option value="46">Solarium</option>
                        <option value="47">Spielzeug &amp; Basteln</option>
                        <option value="48">Sport/Fitness</option>
                        <option value="49">Theater</option>
                        <option value="50">Tickets/Eintritte</option>
                        <option value="51">Tierwelt</option>
                        <option value="52">Treibstoff</option>
                        <option value="53">TV, Video &amp; Elektronik</option>
                        <option value="54">Uhren &amp; Schmuck</option>
                        <option value="55">Unterhaltung</option>
                        <option value="56">Veranstaltungen</option>
                        <option value="57">Waren</option>
                        <option value="58">Wein &amp; Genuss</option>
                        <option value="59">Wellness</option>
                        <option value="60">........................................................</option>
                      </select>


----------



## Consti (25. Januar 2005)

Machst du so:


```
<select name="art" size="5">
<option value="abo" selected>Abo's</option>
<option value="kunst">Antiquit&auml;ten &amp; Kunst</option>
<option value="audio">Audio &amp; HiFi</option>
...
```


Normal sollte das gehen. Wichtig ist, dass du keiner Sonderzeichen (also auch möglichst keine Leerstellen oder * oder / \ und sonstiges) verwendes - da könntes dann Probleme geben!
Hoffe das das so klappt, habes nicht getestet!


----------



## Budman (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Genau so geht's. Und damit hast DU auch Deine Frage von oben beantwortet  Deshalb hat man einen unterschiedlichen Wert... 

Gruss


----------



## Jersey (26. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank *Ich habs endlich verstanden!*


----------

